# exmark or ferris which is better



## iceman49 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a new 60 inch zero turn and I am interested in both the Ferris and the Exmark, please help, which is better


----------



## reids (Sep 11, 2005)

*xmark is number #1*

we love r xmarks we run them very hard .IN ten years we have gone thur about four xmarks .


iceman49 said:


> I am looking to purchase a new 60 inch zero turn and I am interested in both the Ferris and the Exmark, please help, which is better


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

The guy that cuts all my neighbor's lawns swears he wore out (2) brand new Exmarks in 3 years. He says Scag Turf-Tigers are the only mower to buy.


----------



## Hallz (Feb 1, 2007)

Ferris is where it's at. I myself have never had many problems and the few times I have they came out picked up my mower and dropped another one off to me.


----------

